# [M&M] The Unbelievable Oddsquad



## TheDayKnight (Jul 17, 2003)

*The Unbelievable Oddsquad #1: Days of Black Earth*

In the lush jungles of Aeonia Abscissa, a temple-palace rises from the canopy like a gilded warrior. She stands on balcony, surveying her realm. Two hands rest on her hips and her other two arms are folded under her breast. Thick black hair frames her face and spills down her muscled back. It is adorned with small ivory skulls. She is Kali and she is discontented.

“Long have I lived with no mate worthy of me,” she grumbles to the landscape, “My children are frail and worthless. But I have found one who shall provide me with mighty children. I have found the one being in all of the Omniverse who wields the power to possess me. For him alone, I am willing to break the Godspact. For him alone, I will to brave the wrath of every pantheon here in Aeonia Abscissa. He is Omega, Lord of Entropy, Avatar of Terminus the Living Dimension! And I shall present with a wedding gift worthy of his greatness!”

From the shadows of the palace, a winged tiger-man steps forth. A bejeweled turban covers his head and a golden belt girds his loins. “The breach is nearly complete, Mother.” Rakshasa purrs. “Danuvas and the Naga have assembled a legion of Laughing Demons. We are ready for your command.”

A smile tugs at the corner of Kali’s mouth, “Good child. We will soon meet your new father.”

*

Anthony Kind looks up from his laptop at the actors waiting patiently. Anthony has meticulously added the explosions to the newest scene of “Trouble in Shangri-La”. He is proud of his work as one of New Horizon Media’s top FX men.

“You are needed at Wading Way.”

Anthony looks around. No one appears to have spoken to him.

“The situation is most urgent, Fractal. Your help will be needed in this dire time.”

The voice echoed in his head. Whoever had contacted him knew Fractal’s secret identity! He would get to the bottom of this immediately. Anthony waves to the film’s director and motions that he is leaving. Sam Raimi waves back and nods.

*

Molasses lounges on a thick sofa. His feet are propped up on an exquisite coffee table. The faces on the wall-mounted computer screen haunt him: The Fourth Estate, Leatherette, and Vegas. Weeks ago, The original Oddsquad had been transported to another planet by a malfunctioning portal. They had fought their way through a crew of Nullbots, traveled across the planet Void, and dove through a return portal. But only Molasses had returned. (These events are partially chronicled in The Unbelievable Oddsquad limited series – your faithful editor). 

Dr. David Crispin sits in his human form and broods. Why is he the only one to have returned? Where had the rest of the Oddsquad gone? Searches have turned up nothing. Even Adam Odd cannot locate the rest of the team. There is a small cough behind him. Startled, Dr. Crispin jumps from the couch and assumes his tarry Molasses form.

“Hello, Dr. Crispin. Welcome, Eothovox,” Adam Odd greets both Molasses and the spirit of the tar pit that lurks within the corner of David Crispin’s mind. “I still bear no news concerning your comrades. But your help is once again needed, Molasses. Please meet me in the foyer. I will explain everything there and introduce you to a new teammate.”

The First Man disappears before the Man of Tar can even speak.

*

He wakes up slowly, rubbing the crust from his eyes. His head throbs with a vice-like ache. The room offers little light and nothing in the way of furniture.

“Where am I? God! What has happened?” he clutches his head, “ohhh…I need to lie back down.”

A bed made of a deep violet goop appears from thin air. He looks in puzzlement, but thinking makes his head hurt worse. The main lies down on the bed, pressing at the ache behind his eyes. In less than a minute, the headache disappears completely. He rises from the bed to begin exploring his dim room. With a small “voomp” the bed disappears.

“What the…” Anger swiftly fills him, “WHOEVER is playing games here had better stop!”

There is no reply, only silence.

“At least you could give me a chair!”

The man feels a small tingle in his forehead and a purplish chair materializes before him. He examines the chair. It is made of the same weird substance as the bed.

“Did I make that?” he thinks, “Well, if I did, then maybe I can make it…”

Before his thought is finished, the chair winks into nothingness.

“I made that stuff! What’s going on here?!? I’m… uh…” The man stops in his tracks, he can remember nothing except for his name: The Colloidian.

“I cannot explain who you are or why you are here.” A voice rang in The Colloidian’s head.

A tall man of regal bearing steps from the darkness into the room. “I am Adam Odd, known to some as the First Man. In answer to the many questions you have, I know only that you mysteriously appeared in this room three days ago. You have been in a coma-like slumber ever since. Your mind offers no clues either… only that you are called The Colloidian and have a heroic heart.

“I have an offer for you, sir. Great danger threatens this world. If you agree to help, I will do all that I can to aid you regain your past.”

The Colloidian shrugs, “Sure. If the world blows-up, what chance do I have of finding out who I am?”

*

In the foyer, Adam Odd gestured towards the man of tar, “Colloidian, this is Molasses… a founding member of the Oddsquad.”

Molasses nodded at the amnesiac.

Adam Odd announced, “There is danger that threatens our world.”

“There won’t be anymore portals, will there?” the tar hero interrupted.

“Not a portal so much as a dimensional breach.”

“I am really beginning to hate portals, rifts, breaches…”

The First Man continues, “Kali, the Black Earth Mother, goddess of destruction, has broken the GodsPact. Long ago, the gods of the world merged their realms into the dimension now known as Aeonia Abscissa. They left Earth for good, making a Pact that none would ever return. But now Kali returns. As to why… I have been unable to discern.

“She must be stopped. She must be defeated and cast back into Aeonia Abscissa. Since only Molasses has returned from the planet Void, I am assembling a new Oddsquad.”

Molasses looks relieved. He didn’t relish the idea of fighting a Demon Goddess in single combat.

“Colloidian. Molasses. Go to Wading Way. Kali will emerge there. I have also sent the other member of the new Oddsquad to meet you there. His name is Fractal.”

“Portals,” Molasses muttered, “Why does it always have to be portals.”

Adam Odd sighed, “I have never met another archaeologist with such a dislike of gateways…”

* 

Wading Way is filled with stoic businessmen, honking taxis, and towering skyscrapers. The street runs along the Wading River. A few boats move lazily on the water. Fractal steps out of his car. He is wearing his metallic blue outfit and a pair of reflective blue goggle rest over his eyes. Near the Skyline Plaza stands a man, black as night, seemingly made of tar. Next to him, stands a man in a violet suit with green wristbands. A green strip runs from his wrist to his shoulder. A purple domino mask outlines his eyes. They HAVE to be the heroes Fractal is to meet.

The tar man notices him and waves, “You must be Fractal. Welcome to the Oddsquad.”

Suddenly, an oppressive feeling washes over the financial district of Freedom City. Quiet fills the air and pedestrians nervously glance over their shoulders.

“Here it comes,” Molasses winces.

Fractal looks to the side of a bus that advertises an upcoming jazz festival in Liberty Park. With a quick beckoning gesture, the images leave the bus and begin to circle around the hero, forming a sturdy force field. He then points at a huge billboard picturing the renowned Freedom League. The image of Captain Thunder flies down to stand at Fractal’s side. A few bystanders oh and ah at the appearance of such a well-loved hero.

Molasses stretches his arms upward, grabbing the walls of the Skyline Plaza. His tarry hands stick to the side of the building and then the rest of his body follows. The Man of Tar surveys his surroundings forty feet above the pavement. The Colloidian wanders toward the river. It seems as if the blanket of dread originates somewhere over the Wading River. He looks into the sky. 

And it appears, the image of a bone-white skull. It grows into an immense sight, filling the air above the river. Its mouth opens and a slash of strobing light appears within. Then a figure emerges from the skull’s mouth. It is a woman with skin as rich and dark as coffee. Her lustrous hair is blacker than midnight and she has eyes to match. A row of ivory skulls pins her hair from her face. She is dressed in a two-piece of gold and diamonds. Her four arms end in nailed hands that tremble with deadly eagerness.

Her voice booms with the might of a thunderstorm, “Tremble, mortals of Earth! Kali has returned! Find those that you love and love them for the last days of the world are upon you! I shall bring Omega, Avatar of Terminus, to this place and present it as a bridal gift!”

With this announcement, she vanishes from sight. The maw of the ghostly cranium widens yet again. Chittering, Laughing Demons vomit forth. Like the tide, they surge from the waters of the Wading River. Then the demonic captains arrive, The Children of Kali. Danuvas the Giant stands calf deep in the river. His three eyes glower at the puny mortals. A snake-woman slides into the murky water. The Naga’s forked tongue tastes the delicious flesh of human in the air. Lastly, born on wings of white, tinged with the dried blood of his prey, comes Rakshasa. 

And so begins the battle. The tiger man swoops over to confront Molasses, high above the rest of the melee. The Laughing Demons leap into the fray like spastic frogs. The Naga slithers from the water and catches the gaze of Molasses.

Her body sways in a hypnotizing serpent-dance, “Obey me.”

But Molasses shakes off the mind control. The Colloidian creates and hurls purple bricks made of his iron-hard gel. Two Laughing Demons fall to the ground. They fade away, banished back to Aeonia Abscissa. The image of Captain Thunder hurls lightning at Danuvas. Fractal spies a Marine recruiting posters and pulls forth a squadron of soldiers. Danuvas charges Captain Thunder and with a mighty haymaker, shatters the image into a thousand rainbow slivers.

An uneasy gasp escapes from the brave onlookers.

Molasses’ arms stretch towards the ground, grabbing a demon and hauling it into the air. The bloodthirsty Rakshasa dive-bombs the man of tar. Molasses reels at the attack and loses his grip on the demon. Its scaly hide protects it from the fall. The demon brethren again surge forward, a wave of fangs and claws. Most of the Marines fall to the demon’s attacks. The Naga again attempts to charm Molasses with her gaze. Again, it is to no avail. The Colloidian fights his way back from the edge of the Wading River towards the Skyline Plaza. More demons fall to his quick attacks. Fractal summons a fire from an anti-smoking add and blasts Danuvas with it. The Giant laughs at the feeble flames. He turns and smashes The Colloidian under his hand.

Molasses and Rakshasa continue to face off. The Naga approaches Fractal and breathes a poisonous gas into his face. The weakened hero backs away and with his powers of image-control, rips the face from a thirty-foot tall billboard model. The face wraps around the Naga, blocking her gaze and squeezing the breath from her. The Collodian continues his attacks on the Laughing Demons, all the while fending off the hammering blows of Danuvas.

Fractal decides to bring in the Marine’s heavy artillery. A tank appears on Wading Way, followed by a pair of Harriers. The Collodian and jets turn their attention to Danuvas. Much of the battle begins to spill into the Plaza itself. Molasses and Rakshasa still trade blows. But with the appearance of the Marine army, the Children of Kali turn their attention to the master of the solid images. Fractal is battered under a unified assault and loses his focus. The suffocating face, the tanks, and harassing Harriers all disappear back into their respective pictures. Fractal leaves the heat of battle after again being poisoned by The Naga. He summons a Marine into the middle of the conflict.

“Suicide Marine!” Fractal yells.

With widened eyes, Molasses stretches himself to the ceiling of the Skyline Plaza. The Collodian bravely stands his ground with full confidence that his regeneration will protect him. The Marine pulls the pin on his grenade and a roiling ball of flames engulfs the ground floor of the building. Burnt and battered, The Collodian still manages to hurl a spiked ball of purple goop at the staggering giant. With a groan, Danuvas falls to the ground. Like the Laughing Demons before him, he disappears back to Aeonia Abscissa. With a snarl, Rakshasa grabs The Naga and speeds into the sky.

A silence falls upon Wading Way. Even the sirens in the background seem hushed for a moment. And then a cheer of victory bursts forth.


----------



## PJ Mason (Jul 19, 2003)

Whoo-hoo!! The Odd Squad is back!! It's good to have at least one familiar character still in the crew. Are the others going to show up in any kind of capacity, or is the Man of Molasses the only hold over? 

Anyway, i enjoyed the "first issue", TheDayKnight. Keep it up!!


----------



## TheDayKnight (Jul 20, 2003)

The Fourth Estate may make it to our next installment, but he is a busy man at the moment.

Thanks for your words of support. It means a lot to me!


----------



## TheDayKnight (Jul 24, 2003)

Here are the game stats for the Children of Kali:

*Rakshasa*

PL 10+; Init +5 (Dex); Defense 23 (18 flatfooted); Spd 30 ft. (fly 50 ft.); Atk +11 melee (+12L, claws), +12 ranged; SV Dmg +15, Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 18, Dex 20, Con 20, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16 

*Skills:* Bluff +8, Handle Animal +6, Hide +9, Move Silently +10, Sense Motive +6 

*Feats:* Identity Change, Scent, Aerial Combat, Move-by Attack, Attack Focus (unarmed), Rapid Strike 

*Powers:* Amazing Save (Damage) +10 [source: mystical, cost: 1pp], Flight +10 [flaws: wings; source: mystical, cost 1 pp], Invisibility +5 [source: mystical, cost: 2pp], Natural Weapon +8 [extras: ghost touch; source: mystical, cost: 3 pp] 

Rakshasa is the first child of Kali, born from the union of the Black Earth Mother and the King of Tigers. He is intelligent and devious. He is an able leader and is used to his authority be obeyed without question. Rakshasa is a potent combatant able to turn invisible and ambush his foes. 

*Weakness:* Vulnerablitly to holy objects and sanctified grounds. 




*Danuvas* 

PL 10; Init +2; Defense 13 (11 flatfooted); Spd 50'; Atk +9 melee (+15S punch), +8 ranged; SV Damage +5, Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +0; Str 20, Dex 14, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 14 

*Skills:* Intimidate +6, Spot +3 

*Feats:* Durability, Power Attack, Darkvision, See Invisible, True Sight 

*Powers:* Growth +10 [extras: Super Breath, Thunderclap, Immunity, flaw: permanent; source: mystical, cost: 6pp], Sensory Protection +6 [source: mystical; cost: 1pp] 

*Weaknesses:* Disturbing 

Danuvas the Giant is the child of Kali and a mountain. He is blessed/ cursed with the all seeing third eye. Danuvas is completely devoted to his mother even though she thinks of him as a very large useless sack of flesh. He wades into battle eagerly trying to prove his worth to his mother.




*Naga*

PL 10; Init +7; Defense 17 (14 flatfooted); Spd 30'; Atk +9 melee (+3S punch); +9 ranged; SV Damage +5, Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +4; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 16 

*Skills:* Climb +6, Hide +6, Spot +10 

*Feats:* Amphibious, Improved Pin, Improved Initiative 

*Powers:* Mind Control +10 [flaws: gaze, source: mystical; cost: 1pp], Stun +10 [source: mystical; cost: 2pp], Drain +10 [extra: secondary effect, flaws: str only; source: mystical; cost: 2pp], Protection +10 [source: mystical; cost: 2 pp], Regeneration +5 [source: mystical, cost: 2pp] 

*Weaknesses:* Disturbing 

The Naga was born of the coupling of Kali and the Pajah of Serpents. She is a cunning fighter, often commanding her prey to stand still until she poisons them with her deadly breath. Naga could care less what Kali thinks of her, but she has a driving need to prove herself better than her brothers.


----------



## PJ Mason (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey, great stuff! I have been trouble the last 3 weeks with my online ability (damn hard drive crashing, rassem-frassem,grumble, rumble....) or i would have responded sooner. How often does your group get together?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 3, 2003)

Cool! Another M&M SH to enjoy...


----------



## TheDayKnight (Aug 4, 2003)

We try and meet every two weeks, but so far this summer has been hell for trying to get together...


...but! Our next session is planned a week from this Saturday! Woot!


----------



## PJ Mason (Aug 9, 2003)

looking forward to the next issue!


----------



## TheDayKnight (Sep 18, 2003)

The Unbelievable Oddsquad #2: The Kali Showdown

His name (if he ever had one) is lost to the tides of time. Those that know him have called him The Guardian. But for the last several aeons he has had nothing left to guard. When the universe was created, so to was the Forever Gate. It was the focal point for the influx of time from the fourth dimension. The Forever Gate, sentient in only a way that the Nexus could comprehend, gave birth to its champion. Clothed in Cosmic Fires and the Energies of Time, The Guardian stood ready and vigilant.

He was a being of immense might. He was fed directly the powers of the cosmos. He could control time itself with but a mere thought. He alone held off the attacks of Terminus during the Omni War. The Guardian loved his mother with an undying fierceness. The Guardian would perish before he would let harm befall The Forever Gate.

A billion years passed and still he fought. His warrior reflexes had been honed by the endless conflicts of The Omni War. But still he was caught unawares. A group of celestial beings saw his mother as an imperfection in the universe, a scar on its infinite beauty. They wished to cure this rip in space-time. The Guardian battled the celestials even as they pleaded with him. The Terminus struck as The Guardian’s full attention was focused on the celestials. Omega, Avatar of Terminus struck. The Guardian’s ability to sense time-shifts, his ability to detect danger, his Forever Senses were all focused on the celestials. And in the end, The Forever Gate was neither protected nor guarded. In the end, The Guardian’s mother was destroyed.

With the Forever Gate gone, so to were The Guardian’s most potent powers. He lay helpless and utterly alone in the empty voids of space. No one is sure of the amount of time that passed. It could have been weeks or aeons. But The Guardian eventually shook off his despair and delirium nearly twenty years ago. In his mind, he felt the gentle touch of Nexus, the sentient white hole. He felt the call of Nexus, who spawned all of reality. There were still things in the universe that needed protection. The Cosmic Power ignited in The Guardian at his command, nothing like it had once been, but still Cosmic Power none-the-less. His destiny drew him to Earth, the center of Nexus. Once again, he had purpose. Something new to defend.

He stands in a room with Adam Odd, Caretaker of Nexus. The Guardian’s skin is burnished gold. His hair and eyes are dark as the furthest depths of space. He wears a suit and cape of black, that very rarely a glimpse of stars, nebula, or galaxies could be seen. 

“I thank you for your offer to defend the Nexus,” intones Adam Odd, “I ask you to join my team of troubleshooters. They are known as The Oddsquad. They are my first line of defense against those that wish to bring harm to Earth.”

“My mother is dead. I have spent time beyond counting in despair. I wish now to have a new purpose. I will join The Oddsquad.”

Adam Odd holds The Guardian’s gaze, “The Forever Gate may not be entirely dead. Work with my team and I will do all in my power to restore your mother.”

The Guardian is speechless. The fact that his mother may not be dead is nearly too much for him to bear. 

“Follow me, Guardian. I will introduce you to your teammates.”

*

Nebu Nezzer, The First Man’s butler, leads the Oddsquad to a room within the extra-dimensional space of the mansion. The meeting room is furnished with a large table, a chair for each hero, a monitor-computer, and a fully stocked bar. Mr. Molasses reaches across the room, grabs the remote control and turns the monitor on to his favorite TV show. The screen blares the theme song to the newest rage in reality TV, The Nuclear Family. Five people changed by radiation accidents are living together under a single roof.

Adam Odd and The Guardian enter the room and with a nod from the First Man the monitor falls silent. He listens patiently as the Odd Squad recall their battle with the Children of Kali. He takes special interest in the words of The Black Earth Mother.

“So that is her intent. The Earth is to be given as a gift to Omega.” Adam Odd peers at the warriors over steepled fingers.

The Guardian flinches at the mention of Omega’s name.

“Not good, eh boss.” Smiles Molasses.

Humor is a quality that Adam Odd seems to posses little of, “No, not good at all. In fact, it is imperative that you locate Kali. You must make sure that she does not summon the Avatar of Terminus.”

Fractal asks, “How are we supposed to find her? She could be anywhere!”

“She will stay within Freedom City,” The First Man replies. “The boundaries between the dimensions are thin here. It will be easier for Omega to cross. Plus this was once the home of Omega’s hated enemy, Centurion.”

The members of the Oddsquad fall silently in respectful memory of the greatest super-hero. Centurion had perished at Omega’s hands during his last invasion of Freedom City. But during the battle Centurion had destroyed Omega’s containment armor and banished him back to the Terminus. To this day, Omega still bears a burning hatred of even the memories of Centurion.

“What about the demons that fled into the city?” asks The Colloidion.

“They are being taken care of. Foreshadow, The Atom Family, and The Zeroes of Undercity are dealing with The Laughing Demons.” Explains Adam Odd. “I suggest you visit Eldritch as to the whereabouts of Kali. She is a goddess, a creature of mystical might. As the Master Arcane, Eldritch may know better than I, the location of Kali. His mansion is located at 127 Confluence Street in Riverside.”

*

The Oddsquad follow the floating candles into the forbidding study of Eldritch’s mansion. The walls hold pictures of former Master Arcanes. Their images seem to glare at the heroes. The head of the psychotic Manticore is mounted above the fireplace. A fire that slowly changes from green to blue throws off sickly shadows into the study.

“Welcome, Oddsquad. The First Man informed me of your impending arrival. Let’s cut straight to the heart of the matter. This situation is dire. If Kali brings the Avatar of Terminus across the dimensional gulf, then Earth is doomed. You must find The Black Earth Mother!” Eldritch is dressed in a loose fitting shirt of blue. His gray pants are tucked into black boots. A large blue cloak hangs from his shoulders. He appears to be in his middle 30s, but off course looks can be deceiving.

“Wine?” he asks. A floating bottle tips itself and fills the glass he holds. The Oddsquad shake their heads.

The Colloidion asks, “Where is she? Kali disappeared almost immediately after breaking the GodsPact.”

Eldritch strokes his chin, “Hmmm. To summon Omega, Kali will need two things. Firstly, she will need a place of power. She must perform the summoning in an area of great spiritual power, being a mystic creature herself. There are three likely locations in Freedom City. The first is Saint Katherine’s, the oldest church in the city. It is located Downtown.”

Molasses nods, “I know where it is.”

“The second location could be The Temple in Lincoln. The Temple was built to provide a harmonious place of worship for three major religions: Christianity, Judaism, and Islam. The power of peace at The Temple creates enormous amounts of spiritual energy.”

“How does that work?” Fractal says in disbelief, “How do they all get along with strife in the Middle East?”

A small grin touches Eldritch’s face, “Strange things can happen at the center of the universe. The third place is a ruined church in Lantern Hill. It is called Saint George’s. The church and its cemetery were built on top of an Indian burial ground. The fusion has created a lot of negative energy.

“The goddess will need an item of physical power. Something the Omega left here or has special significance to the Avatar. Something that ties Omega to Earth.”

Molasses speaks up; “There are shards of his armor at the Super! Museum. During Omega’s last invasion, he and Centurion clashed. At the end of the fight Centurion lay dead and Omega was banished, his armor rent asunder.”

“Is there anything else that could summon Omega here?” The Guardian asks, “I have the ability to see the past and future of items.”

Eldritch shrugs, “I do not know.”

“Then I shall go to the pieces of armor. They will tell me if they are to be used in the summoning.”

“Both Saint Katherine’s and the Super! Museum are downtown. Let’s start there,” says The Colloidion.

*

The Super! Museum is a large modern building. Pictures of various heroes and villains decorate the walls. A bronze statue known as “Atlas Triumphant” holds the world overhead. As The Oddsquad arrive, visitors turn and begin to whisper.

A young boy points at the heroes and yells, “There’s no pictures of them in the museum. They must be villains!”

Fractal cracks his best Hollywood smile, “We’re new in town, kiddo! Keep your eyes on us. We are called The Oddsquad and villains should beware!”

After a quick autographing session, Fractal follows the rest of the Oddsquad to the display holding two shards of Omega’s armor. It is warded with bars of deadly laser light and coruscating electricity. Several cameras follow the path of the heroes. Promptly, the museum’s curator arrives.

“Sir, we are The Oddsquad,” The Guardian begins, “We have reason to believe that the goddess Kali wishes to summon Omega, the Living Terminus to Earth. To do so, she needs an item of that would help bring the tyrant here. We believe that these pieces of Omega’s armor are such items. What I ask is to hold the shard briefly. I have the ability to see the future and I will be able to know if these are to be used in such a ritual.”

The curator looks doubtful, “How am I to know if you are villains or heroes?”

Fractal mutters under his breath, “If we were villains old man, we would have take the shard already.”

Molasses speaks, “Professor, did you see the battle on Wading Way earlier today? Against the demons? That was us.”

The curator still looks unconvinced.

The Guardian turns his unearthly gaze upon the man, “I give you my word, human. I swear upon the memory of the Forever Gate and on Nexus itself. Those artifacts will not leave this museum. As the Defender of Time itself, I swear to you, no harm will befall the shards whilst in my care!”

The Professor nods finally and presses a button on a remote. The display’s defenses deactivate. With reverence the Super! Museum’s curator transfers a finger-sized shard of armor into the hands of The Guardian. The Cosmic Hero’s eyes shut as he opens up his seventh sense. His connection with Time reaches into the artifacts and a future vision fills his mind.

A man flies through the sky. Deadly blasts of energy rain down upon Freedom City from his eyes. The man turns and looks directly at The Guardian. “I see you spirit of the past. Nothing you can do will change this.” His hand gestures at the destruction below him. Then the Guardian notices the armor shard imbedded in the man’s forehead.

The Guardian’s eyes snap open. He gasps, “I did not see Kali or Omega.”

“Obviously you saw something though,” replies The Collodion.

“This shard will cause much grief. It gives someone Power Cosmic. It…” The Guardian stops. “I will tell you more later.”

Molasses thanks the curator and the Oddsquad leaves the Super! Museum for Saint Katherine’s nearby. The Catholic Church is large. A pair of steeples pierce the sky. Stained-glass windows cast rainbow shadows within. Soft prayers waft heavenward from the mouths of the worshipers. All seems peaceful.

“It’s too quiet for my liking.” Murmurs Fractal.

A priest approaches the superheroes. “Can I help you, my sons?”

The Man of Tar answers, “Thank you, Father. We search for the goddess Kali. We have reason to believe that she seeks the holiest places of Freedom City. May we search Saint Katherine’s?”

“No demon will find refuge in the house of the Lord, son. But search as you will.”

Neither The Black Earth Mother nor her Thuggee followers are to be found in the church. They decide next to visit the ruins of Saint George’s in Lantern Hill.

*

The boarded-up windows speak volumes of the condition of Saint George’s. The building is near collapse. The Guardian flies to the cemetery behind the church, but he sees nothing out of the ordinary. Saint George’s was built long ago, unknowingly on top of an Indian burial site. Many cursed the church’s ill luck and eventually it was abandoned. Still today, kids dare each other to spend a night in its haunted interior. But is it now occupied by a real demon, the goddess Kali?

The Colloidion throws open the doors of Saint George’s. Seated in lotus position, levitating above the decrepit altar is the four-armed menace of Kali, Goddess of Destruction. A malevolent light shines down from the high ceiling of the church. In a voice like serrated knives, she chants in an unknown tongue. Before her is a statue of Centurion, Omega’s greatest foe. A squadron of Thuggee worshippers watches in rapture.

“…and with this idol of your hated enemy, I shall bring you across the abyss between dimensions, my husband-to-be.” Kali finishes in English.

“Not this day!” yells The Guardian as he flies across the length of Saint George’s.

The Guardian let loose a cosmic bolt a rickety balcony, which holds several Thuggee zealots. It crashes to the floor, scattering the men like dolls. Fractal turns to the faded murals painted on the walls. They depict Saint George fighting a fearsome dragon. With Fractal’s gesture, the knight steps from the picture holding high his flaming sword. Molasses and The Colloidion focus their attention on the machine-gun wielding Thuggee.

The Guardian now turns his attention to the goddess, but she shrugs off his seething cosmic blasts. The Thuggee warriors open fire on The Oddsquad. Only The Guardian is wounded in the blast, but his control of time allows the cosmic hero to heal at a much faster rate than a mere man. Kali teleports from the altar, appearing next to The Guardian. 

“You flea! You mortal!” she spits her hatred. “You dare interrupt me.”

“I have faced far worse menaces than you, Kali.” The Guardian replies. “I do dare.”

Kali strikes with fury and hatred. Her taloned hands rend The Guardian with inhuman strength. Saint George flails wildly about with his fiery sword. Fractal summons four dragons from the wall into the fray. Molasses attacks Kali with a anvil-sized fist. The archeologist curses his lack of martial skills. The Colloidion creates an airless bubble of goop around the head of the goddess, but Kali tears through the attack as if it were tissue paper.

The Guardian again attacks The Black Earth Mother and, as before, she laughs off his assault. Kali teleports behind the Man of Tar, striking him with her deadly nails. Fractal’s dragons belch forth fire, burning the remaining Thuggee and destroying themselves in the process.

“You have a knack for creating suicide attackers,” Molasses mutters of Fractal. The image-animator flashes a mischievous grin.

But, not surprisingly, the old church also bursts into flames from the dragons’ breath. Molasses batters at Kali with over-sized hands, but the warrior-born goddess evades the punches. The Colloidion attempts a different tactic. He covers the floor of the burning church with slippery gel. Kali falls to the ground. Her burning rage matches the fires consuming Saint George’s.

The Guardian calls upon the very limits of his power to try and hurt the goddess of destruction. But his cosmic energy goes wild, blasting the front doors apart. Kali brings her anger to bear on The Colloidion. Her claws tear a deadly slash on the hero. But strangely, no blood flows from the mortal wound. Purple goop instantly begins to heal into the cut.

Fractal frantically summons another Saint George from the last remaining picture. The other murals are burning with bright abandon. Molasses and the Colloidion surround the goddess, but she fends off their double-teaming.

Burning timbers falls from the ceiling of the ruined church. The Guardian frowns in concentration as he again channels all of his effort into a blazing cosmic blast. Kali reels at his attack. With a scream of loathing, Kali’s four arms strike out with the grace of a dancer. In a whirlwind of claws and fists she manages to strike all whom surround her. Saint George disappears in vortex of rainbow dust. Molasses grunts at the pain of the attack. The Colloidion doubles over. 

With no more pictures to pull allies into the melee, Fractal rushes into the inferno and grabs the gun of a fallen Thuggee. Molasses manages to pound the goddess with a well-aimed uppercut. The Colloidion sends several spiked balls of steel-hard goop hurling towards his target.

And then he notices the statue of Centurion next to the blazing altar, “The statue! Guardian blast the statue!”

The Defender of Time shatters the likeness of Centurion with a flick of his cosmic energies; “The Earth shall never be Omega’s gift, Kali!”

“NO!” she screams, sounding like a hurricane. “The summoning is destroyed!”

Her glare notes each member of The Oddsquad. She whispers with deadly venom, “You have marked yourself for death. I shall remember each of you. One day I will feast on your living hearts.”

The goddess then teleports away.


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 21, 2003)

It's a blast to play Colloidion and it's somehow even better to read about the adventure! 

Thanks DayKnight! Looking forward to next weekend's session!

DrSpunj


----------



## KDLadage (Sep 22, 2003)

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> It's a blast to play Colloidion and it's somehow even better to read about the adventure!
> 
> Thanks DayKnight! Looking forward to next weekend's session!
> 
> DrSpunj



I know what you mean. Guardian is a fun character, but I feel like I have to live up to the storyhour more than the actual game.

Can't wait to see you all again.


----------



## TheDayKnight (Oct 1, 2003)

The Oddsquad #3: A Sticky Situation


The Colloidion removed the last electronic sensor attached to him. He has been run through a battery of tests. Dr. Emily De Jung, an associate of The Albright Institute for Superhuman Research is looking at blocks of information running through her hand-held computer. Adam Odd scheduled the testing as the first step to discovering the mystery of The Colloidion’s history.

Molasses grins at his teammate, “So, which are you? An outer space alien bent on world domination or an otherworldly demon with a penchant for human flesh?”

The Colloidion shrugs, “Haven’t got test results back yet. How about you?”

“Oh. I am definitely the demon.”

Dr. De Jung clears her throat, “Well, the majority of results will not be available for a few more days, but we have found some… interesting information. Colloidion, you are composed entirely of the same material that you create. You have no internal organs. No stomach, no lungs, not even a brain. You are a solid shell of, for the lack of a better word, goo. But we have picked up an interesting energy signature throughout your body. Very similar to brain waves.”

“And me, Doc? Me, me, me?” asks Molasses.

“We have not been to determine much about you or your powers. They are definitely mystical in origin. And since Mr. Albright has not been able to put a mage on his payroll, we are stymied.” Dr. De Jung shrugs, “The two of you are quite the sticky situation. I will contact Mr. Odd when I have more information on either of you. Thanks to Dr. Allan for letting us use the ASTRO Lab facilities, we should have a full rundown.”

“Thanks, Dr. De Jung,” says The Colloidion. “We appreciate the time out of your schedule.”

*

As Molasses pulls his car out of the ASTRO Lab parking lot, he hears a terrific explosion. The Colloidion notices fire billowing from a nearby building. The Man of Tar stops the car in front of the smoldering structure. They gaze up at the sight in the sky.

A white ship, similar in shape to a galley or Viking longboat, slowly sails through the air. A pair of cannons unleashes deadly energies at the building. Stylized faces, also in purest white, adorn the sides of the vessel. At their vantagepoint, The Oddsquad is unable to see anyone within the ship.

“Up, up and away!” Molasses laughs. He grabs the Colloidion in one of his sticky hands and begins to climb the walls of the building. His tarry feet and hands propel him up.

As the heroes ascend, they hear a voice from The White Ship, “Release the Blind Navigator! We have come to rescue our own!”

Molasses quickly scales the building. Looking, now, down into the ship, they spy a man dressed in achromatic robes. He bears a staff topped with a closed eye. A mask covers his features. Twenty-two neanderthalish men dressed in nothing but loincloths are chained to the oars. Looming over the slaves are three more men dressed in loose fitting clothes and cloaks. They are all in white as well. The Colloidion creates a sphere of goop around the cannons, trying to prevent further damage to the building. The cannon fire and the gel-hero convulses from the feedback of the energy on his goop creation.

The Ivory Admiral turns his gaze on The Colloidion and Molasses, “I am a Justified Ancient of the Cloud Kingdom of Uhrm! Tell me immediately! Where is the Blind Navigator?”

“Who the hell are you talking about?” shouts Molasses.

“Do not attempt to fool me, agent of Tarot!” The Ivory Admiral’s eyes glow with dire light. The sticky hero’s mind is crushed like a thumb in a vice. Molasses topples from his perch on the building-side. The Colloidion, shaking off the effects of the cannon blast, grabs Molasses in one hand as they fall. Stretching his free hand out, The Colloidion creates a rope from the bottom of The White Ship.

“We will be safe hanging directly under them,” The Colloidion mutters.

But no sooner do the words leave his mouth; the three White Ship Defenders leap over the side of the vessel. Their cloaks billow out, catching the air underneath. As they glide toward the heroes their staves burst forth with rays of buzzing energy. The Ivory Admiral also jumps ship.

“Surrender now!”

The Colloidion reels from the Admirals mental attack, “We surrender. Just give us a chance to make sense of this situation.”

“Climb to the White Ship,” The Ivory Admiral commands.

The Colloidion carries Molasses upwards. Ropes are thrown over the side of The White Ship for the Defenders to mount. Molasses stirs.

“Did we win?”

*

The Ivory Admiral looks upon the Oddsquad, “You will submit to my telepathic scans, Tarot agents, so that I can determine the exact whereabouts of the Blind Navigator.”

The Colloidion shrugs, “Sure. We don’t have much of a choice anyway.”

The Justified Ancient of Uhrm peers into their minds, rifling for any information concerning the Navigator. The Colloidion idly wonders how the Admiral can read his mind when he doesn’t even have a brain to read.

The Ivory Admiral finishes his telepathic probe; “You do not belong to Tarot. And you know nothing of our Navigator. I apologize for the attack. It is just that we are desperate. Maybe I can enlist your aid.

“Tarot is an international group of terrorists, scientists, and mystics bent on world domination. I do not know their purpose, but they have stolen our Blind Navigator form underneath our nose. The Blind Navigator guides our Cloud Kingdom. He is the key to our survival. He keeps our home from crashing to earth or from flying into airless space.

“We must have him back! We have tracked the Navigator to this building. Tarot still refuses to return him even though we lay siege to their demesnes. Please, help us.”

“OK,” says Molasses, “We’ll go in and get your man.”

“Thank you. We will keep vigil from the ship. None will escape the building unnoticed.” The Ivory Admiral says, “And Colloidion, I read your thought energies not your brain.”

*

INTERLUDE:

Heinrich and Walter Traugott stand near the strange door they have discovered. It is deep with the mountains of the Jebel an-Nusariyah range. The German treasure hunters followed an ancient riddle to Syria. Cain’s Gold supposedly lay on the other side of the door. The brothers have had a long history of arguments, fights, and brawls. This is the worst of them.

-Translated from German-

“You seek to steal my treasure!” Walter yells.

“What? You are crazy! Your paranoia is getting to you again!”

“Do not call me crazy, Heinrich! I have warned you before!”

Heinrich points his finger, “I have kept you out of trouble all your life, Walter! I am not your keeper!  I am not going to steal the treasure. We are going to split it.”

Rage pushed behind Walter’s eyes, “I deciphered the map to lead us to Cain’s Gold. It is mine!”

“You will not take my treasure, brother.”

It is entirely too much for Walter to take. “LIES!” he screams. As it has his entire life, anger explodes like a volcano from him. He draws his gun from its holster and kills Heinrich. His brother’s body slumps against the strange door. A streak of deep crimson smears its surface.

The wrath leaves Walter as quickly as it had come, “Oh God! What have I done?”

He claps his hands over his ears, “Heinrich! Oh God! Your blood cries out at me! I am cursed!”

As Walter runs from the mountain, the strange door opens slightly.

In a prison of stone, a deep and terrible voice rings out, “At long last. The Gates of Gehenna open! I am free! Fear, father, fear for all that you love because I am coming for you and yours. Cain comes! Cain comes!”

*

Molasses and The Colloidion enter the building through the gaping wound The White Ship has inflicted upon it. Meticulously, they search. The Oddsquad find nothing but office supplies and lab equipment. They pause at the elevator, but decide to take the stairwell. At each floor they search the offices until they reach the fourth floor. The Colloidion hears a muted voice on the other side of the stairway door. He motions towards it and puts a finger to his lips. Molasses stretches himself through the crack between the door and the ceiling.

On the other side are four guards. They are dressed in hi-tech combat gear and carry blaster rifles. On their breast is the insignia of a sword. They watch the door and speak quietly amongst themselves.

“Guards. Four.” Whispers Molasses. 

Then the Man of Tar oozes under the bottom of the door, attempting to sneak behind the guards. But a guard spots the puddle of Molasses.

“What the hell!” yells the Tarot agent and opens fire on the hero. The blaster ray isn’t enough to harm Molasses. The Colloidion kicks open the door and covers the floor with slippery purple goo. Three guards fall to ground. They are unable to keep their balance. Molasses ensnares a standing guard in a blob of tar. The Tarot agents surrender, realizing they are far outmatched by the Oddsquad.

The Colloidion creates a block of iron-hard gel to immobilize the guards. A quick interrogation reveals that there are four branches to the Tarot organization. Swords are the military branch. Coins deal with finance. Wands are the mystics and Cups do the scientific research. The Oddsquad also learns that the Blind Navigator is in the next room and is guarded by more Tarot agents.

This time, Molasses enters the air vents to spy on the room. This chamber contains a man held upright and spread-eagle on some sort of bio-scanning device. Wires, like thick rainbow veins, lead from the bioscanner to a large control panel. At the panel stands a man dressed head to toe in a black body suit. A hangman’s noose is tied around his neck. He actively checks the monitors of the control panel. Another man is lounging nearby in a chair. He wears billowing robes. To Molasses, he looks like a wizard reject from a local Renaissance festival. Near the door is positioned a blonde man who ripples with thick muscles. He wears a brown and yellow costume with a chariot on his chest. Four more Sword Agents also guard the door.

On the other side, The Colloidion waits patiently for his cue to join the fray.

And that cue is soon in the making. Molasses drops from the air vent, seeking to envelop The Hanged Man. The villain’s combat senses allow him to side step the attack. Yells of surprise erupt from the men of Tarot. The Colloidion throws open the door and flings a hammer of hard gel into The Chariot’s face. The strongman charges The Colloidion with the speed of a racecar. Molasses’s hands seep into the control panel. He grabs the wiring within and yanks. Energy explodes from the panel and electricity races up and down the bioscanner.

The Magician executes a simple spell and flies into the air, “Ho, Varlets! Prepare for your properly administered beatings!”

Chains of magic appear around The Colloidion. The Hanged Man begins touching various pressure points on Molasses’s body. The hero feels heavy as lead. His body slows dramatically.

“Your chi leaves you,” The Hanged Man says.

The Swords Agents fire wildly into the fray. The Colloidion gels the floor. It becomes slippery as oiled ice. The guards fall to the floor. The Chariot pushes goo-creator out of the lab and into the big room.

The Magician sighs, “I suppose I shall need my Shield spell. And I will cast Darkness 15 foot radius over there.”

Mystic black falls over Molasses. The Hanged Man seems to have no trouble finding the hero though. A solid karate blow falls between his shoulder blades. The Tarot guards flail about in the slick goo. The Colloidion shatters The Magician’s magic chains and snares The Chariot. He returns to the doorway.

“Uh…finished with him. Who’s next?”

But the cry of rage from The Chariot bursting the shell of goo shows The Colloidion exactly how finished he is with the bruiser. Molasses stretches free of the blinding shadows and smashes the emerging Chariot with a jab.

“How about a 10d6 Fireball, foul orc?” The Magician asks Molasses.

The Hanged Man also joins the attack on the Man of Tar; “I feel the weight of death around my neck. Do you?”

The Colloidion hurls a volley of indigo bricks. The Chariot is knocked from his feet. The Magician’s force field protects him from the attack.

Molasses growls back at the Magician, “How about 10d6 broken teeth, you flying D&D geek!”

This time the combined attacks of The Magician and The Hanged Man are enough to stun the sturdy Molasses. The Colloidion fires a goopy cannonball, sending The Chariot reeling into unconsciousness. Even dazed, Molasses manages to fend off another set of attacks from the Tarot wizard and The Hanged Man. The Colloidion hurls a storm of violet throwing stars at the remaining villains. Molasses retreats from the heat of the melee by sticking himself to the ceiling.

“I will take the tar!” The Magician yells, “And burn him with my most dastardly dweomers!”

The Colloidion rolls his eyes, “Tar doesn’t burn, fool, it boils!”

The Hanged Man hits The Colloidion with an array of martial strikes.

The Colloidion yawns, “And?”

The remaining Tarot Sword Agents fire at the ceiling but Molasses is tougher than the blaster rays. The Hanged Man grunts in pain as Master of Goop connects. Molasses slips into the air vent and exits another vent on the far side of the room.

The Magician hurls more fire at the retreating hero, “Run, coward, run! Your morale check has failed!”

“Will you shut up!” Molasses yells as The Colloidion and The Hanged Man trade blows.

Suddenly the Sword Agents move over to the man strapped to the bioscanner, “Surrender or he dies!”

Colloidion creates a bubble of goop around the Blind Navigator. With a stretch of his arm, Molasses traps an agent in tar. With a bolt of mystical fire burning the air near him, Colloidion smashes The Hanged Man with a newly formed purple bat. The Hanged Man’s knees buckle and the martial artist falls to the ground.

Molasses’s features seem to shift slightly and he runs a tarry hand over the helmet of the captured agent. “Hunger. Ever Hunger.”

A bead of sweat runs from the agent’s face.

“Consume you. Devour every atom. To feed Hunger…”

This proves too much for The Magician who flies from the Tarot Laboratory.

Molasses shakes his head, “I will… I…”

“Are you okay buddy?” The Colloidion asks.

“Yeah. No. I mean, I don’t know.”

The blind man strapped to the bioscanner moans. Molasses tears him free. The man wears nothing but a white loincloth. He is dark, nearly the polar opposite of the men in The White Ship. His glazed gaze travels randomly throughout the room. His hands delicately touch the air.

His voice is as soft as steam and as hard as hail, “Who?”

“We are the Oddsquad,” states The Colloidion. “We have come to take you back to the Ivory Admiral.”

“No!”

“Wha?” Molasses is confused.

“I have tasted fresh air! It is so sweet, I assure you. I have stretched my limbs. The agony is beautiful. I have seen freedom. It is like gold,” The Blind Navigator whispers. “In Uhrm, I am placed in the Guidance-Sarcophagus. I am imprisoned for the safety of my people. But when Tarot took away, I saw what could be…”

Before he can finish, The Blind Navigator slumps from sheer exhaustion.

“What now?” Molasses asks.

The Colloidion shrugs, “I have no idea. I guess that we aren't just going to hand him back to The Ivory Admiral.”

Molasses nods, “Then let’s take him to Adam Odd.”

*

In the garage, The Oddsquad takes someone’s SUV for their rescue mission. Molasses jams a finger in the ignition and then pulls it out. The Colloidion creates an exact replica of the key-finger. Molasses then guns the engine and they burst out of the garage. A fiery policy car demonstrates the difficulty the FCPD is having with The White Ship. Fire trucks and rescue vehicles are beginning to converge on the scene. Molasses turns the SUV downtown in hopes of escaping the Uhrmian’s notice. But immediately, the great fan-oars of The White Ship begin propelling it towards the heroes. A cannon fires and Molasses swerves to evade the energy. In the process, the Man of Tar rams the SUV into another vehicle. The White Ship begins to narrow the distance.

The Colloidion stares intently at the row of oars above them. They are engulfed in a solid block of purple goo. The White Ship begins to trace a slow circle in the sky as only one bank of oars is pulling. Molasses smashes the accelerator to the floor and the injured SUV lurches ahead. After a break-neck race across Freedom City, The Oddsquad reaches the Odd Mansion in North Bay.

When the heroes enter the house, Molasses tosses the goo-key to Nebu Nezzer; “There is a small mess to clean up. It definitely involves a small bit of larceny and reckless driving.”

Nebu bows, “I, of course, will handle the matter, sir.”

Adam Odd listens to the duo’s adventure; “You have made a difficult choice. Does the life of one-man matter more than the life of many men. You have been in a sticky situation, indeed.”


----------



## DrSpunj (Oct 2, 2003)

TheDayKnight said:
			
		

> "You have been in a sticky situation, indeed.”



Excellent! 

Create Object is a fun little power that I'm only starting to use properly, I think!

DrSpunj


----------



## TheDayKnight (Nov 4, 2003)

The Oddsquad #4: Within Gehenna


Prologue:

Beads of sweat trickle down Walter Traugott’s face. He is trussed like bleating livestock. Sunset bonds of fiery energy hold his wrists and ankles behind his back. Walter’s eyes roll madly with fear.

“I have much to thank you for,” Cain whispers softly. “My freedom. The blood of your brother broke the bonds of Gehenna. I had been incarcerated there since nearly the dawn of time. I owe you, Walter, and I shall repay my debt.”

The smoldering bonds tighten and the German huffs in animal-like agony.

Cain continues, “I shall bless you with power beyond belief. I will give unto you the might of the gods themselves. Your strength will equal the Giants of the Earth. You will soar the winds like the Rocs of yesteryear. You will command fire with the ease of the efreet.

“Walter, you will lead my assassins to destroy my father’s guards. You will be the one to bring ruin to the Oddsquad. I name you Brotherkiller!”

Light, dim and murky, bursts forth from Cain’s eyes, mouth, and nostrils. The light dances torturously on the skin of the man who, until just now, was Walter Traugott.

Brotherkiller screamed in primal pain.

*

Molasses meets Dr. Phillip Watford at the Plaza restaurant, located in the rebuilt Skyline Plaza. The Skyline Plaza was the sight of the Oddsquad’s battle against the Children of Kali. Dr. Watford is a well-respected professor of archaeology at Freedom City University.

“David, thank you so much for meeting with me.”

Molasses smiles, “It is no trouble, Phil. I always have time for my colleges. What is it that I can help you with?”

“Well,” Dr. Watford begins, almost embarrassed, “A situation has arisen that may require a man with your… uh… talents. Several expeditions into the mountains of southern Syria have disappeared. The latest being a FCU research team lead by Betsey.”

Molasses interrupts, “Betsey Ebberts?”

Dr. Watford nods, “Yes. Her team last reported from a small village called Tal Taweel. That was two weeks ago. The reason we believe that the disappearance may be more than simple politics is that one of the other groups that disappeared is that the team was an Amerio team. It was lead by Cortez Amerio himself.”

Molasses shakes his head. The Amerio Corporation investigates supernatural occurrences across the globe. It is very telling that an expedition lead by the head of the Amerio Corporation itself has vanished.

“The first to disappear was a duo of German brothers, Walter and Heinrich Traugott.”

“The treasure hunters? I have crossed paths with them before. If I remember right, Walter has a terrible temper.”

“You are correct. With the disappearance of the three teams, we are hesitant to send anyone to Tal Taweel. But I have seen you and your allies in action, David. I am hoping you and the Oddsquad will agree to help. Especially since Betsey is involved.”

“Of course I will help, Phil. I will round up my associates and discover the secrets of Tal Taweel.”

*

Fractal sits in the meeting room of Odd Mansion. His feet are propped up on the table. Adam sits calmly, waiting for the hero to speak.

“I am sorry, Adam, but I have to leave Freedom City. My job is taking me to Hollywood. I have to leave the Oddsquad, but I will continue the good fight on the West Coast.”

“I understand, Fractal. The Guardian has also left for more… exotic… locales. I believe he has traced some information concerning the Forever Gate to the seven-star moebius system, GF42pi.”

“Um, ok. Yeah, well maybe some day I can return to Freedom City and the Oddsquad.”

Adam says, “Of course. You are always welcome back to our ranks. But remember, Fractal, to keep your powers reigned in. You know what will happen if you use them at full potency.”

Fractal nods, “I know.”

*

The Colloidion and the Blind Navigator eat lunch in the mansion’s dining room. Nebu Nezzer has served up deli meat sandwiches and steaming soup.

“What is Uhrm like?” The Colloidion asks.

“I do not remember much,” The Blind Navigator replies, “I was locked in the Guidance-Sarcophagus when I was ten years old. I do remember that it was a beautiful city supported by an old, sturdy cumulous cloud. Uhrm is ruled by a noble caste called the Ancients. Those inhabitants that have psychic abilities are named Justified. Unfortunately, I do not remember more than that.”

“What is going to happen to Uhrm now that you aren’t steering the city?”

The Blind Navigator shrugs, “I do not know. Most likely, they have found another to imprison in the Guidance-Sarcophagus. But there are none in the city as strongly gifted as I in the mind-powers of direction and navigation.”

*

Molasses explains to The Colloidion, “Several of my professional associates have disappeared in southern Syria. The Freedom City University expedition was investigating the rumor of a site dating back to the Kingdom of Nod. Nod, arguably, was the first nation on Earth. Myth has it that Cain, son of Adam and Eve, was its tyrannical ruler.

“Also lost is the Amerio team. Cortez Amerio is an investigator of the supernatural. His team was investigation a large surge of proto-ecto energy in the same region. I believe that the two objectives are tied together. I am going to find out what became of them.”

Adam Odd escorts the heroes down a long hallway filled with dozens of doors, in every shape and size. He chooses a certain door and opens it. Hot, dry air fills the Oddsquad’s lungs. The door opens into a small shelter located near the capital of Syria.

“Nathan Smith waits for you,” says Adam. “He will be your driver and guide. And… watch out for my son. Cain is a very bad seed.

Adam herds the duo through the door.

“You! You’re that Adam?” The Colloidion asks, shocked.

As the words tumble out of his mouth, both The Colloidion and Molasses are knocked from their feet. A huge weight pushes them ground. A fatty bulk squeezes the air from them. But Molasses smells a familiar scent; Cuban cigars.

“Vegas!” the Man of Tar exclaims.

The obese man rolls off of the two heroes, “Molasses is that you? Is it really you? Not some stupid alternate dimension dupe? I have been trying for so long to get back to Earth Prime!”

Molasses stands and slaps the gadgeteer on his back, “Where have you been? Are Leatherette and The Fourth Estate with you?”

Vegas shakes his head, “No. After we went through the portal on Void, I wound up on a dimension I call Haunted Earth. I have been hopping dimensions, trying to find my way back here. I was a little detained in the last dimension. Met a Pirate Princess and appropriated the royal gems of that world’s emperor… a bloke that calls himself The Ivory Emperor. Rules from some floating city called Uhrm. Had to leave there damn quick. It is a stroke of luck that I wound up here.”

“Another example that the universe loves you, Vegas. This is The Colloidion, another hero Adam has drafted into the Oddsquad.”

Vegas vigorously shakes The Colloidion’s hand, “Good to meet’cha.”

“And you Vegas. We are currently on the search for David’s associates that have gone missing.”

“Where are we? Wait…” Vegas takes a large breath of air. “I know that roasted goat anywhere. We are in Syria.”

Molasses chuckles, “We are heading towards a village called Tal Taweel.”

“And I have your transportation right here,” their guide, Nathan Smith, says is a hearty Australian accent. He pats an old ’77 Chevy pickup.

“My baby!” yells Vegas. “Adam brought is here? That is pretty damn lucky! Let’s get going. Oh and watch out for the Theta-wave accelerator in the back.”

“Shotgun!” Molasses yells, trying to get in the passenger seat.

“My wheels,” Vegas says, “I ride in the front. But before we go…”

Vegas rummages through the junk in the pickup bed. He begins constructing some sort of gadget out of baling wire, a calculator, and a handful of vacuum tubes. When he is finished, he places the device on the dashboard and connects it to the cigarette lighter. The truck shimmers and is replaced by a beat up bus. When the Oddsquad enters the vehicle they become Middle-Eastern in appearance.

“Viola! Image transmogrifier!” Vegas grins.

*

After seven hours, jostled and jarred to within an inch of their lives, the Oddsquad arrives at the mountain village of Tal Taweel. The village is hauntingly silent. No people are seen.

“There is no Islamic holiday today,” Nathan whispers.

The heroes spread out to search Tal Taweel. Vegas accidentally backs into the door of a brooding shelter. The door swings open revealing the high-tech gear of the Amerio expedition. Vegas opens the laptop computer, hacks through the password and finds interesting information.

_We believe the Gate of Gehenna has opened. Legend has it that Adam imprisoned Cain in Gehenna for numerous misdeeds. The only way to open the Gate, we have learned, is for a brother to spill his brother’s blood upon the door. There is no telling what else can be found within the hellish prison. I have assembled a six-man team to drive back anything that may have escaped Gehenna and then close the door once again. Father Briswold believes that demons may be interred within Adam’s prison. We shall leave from our base camp in Tal Taweel to the Gate. I don’t admit this freely, but I fear for our team’s safety. Over the last few days, people have been disappearing. The FCU expedition has not returned. I do not know what we are dealing with._

Vegas writes down the GPS coordinates in a grubby notebook. The large hero notices that there are still six separate piles of gear in the room. No one from the Amerio team has left… with his or her gear, at least.

While Vegas searches through the gear, Molasses finds a room covered in dried blood. The body of a priest lies in fetal position on the floor. The tar hero inspects the corpse and finds that his tongue has been ripped from his mouth.

“That would be Father Briswold of the Amerio team.” Vegas murmurs from the doorway.

“Where is everyone else?” The Colloidion asks.

“My hunch is that they are in Gehenna, the prison where Adam interred Cain. It is not far away if the coordinates are correct,” replies Vegas.

The gadget-maker begins tinkering with the pickup and soon has it converted into an anti-grav vehicle. Nathan Smith pilots the reconfigured Chevy to the coordinates in Vegas’ notebook. It leads them to a ledge high in the mountains. The Oddsquad spots an open door on the ledge. It glows greenish. The door contains an indentation in the shape of a skeleton. Runic script crawls around the Gate of Gehenna like a serpent eating its own tail.

Vegas builds a translator from cracked binoculars, a Game Boy Advance, a sound blaster, and the innards of a slot machine.

“I will never understand how he gets those things to work,” Molasses mutters to The Colloidion.

“By order of God, do not open this door.” Vegas reads, “Opened with brother’s blood, closed with brother’s bones.”

The trio enters Gehenna. A stairway descends into the depths of the mountain. After two hours of cautiously following the stairwell, they reach the bottom of the prison. Through an archway, the Oddsquad sees a huge room. A ledge surrounds a seething pit of yellowish acid. Floating in the heavy air of the room are hundreds of glass globes. A sludgy liquid fills each globe and suspended in each is a severed tongue. At the far end of the room is a throne of skulls. Behind the throne, shackled to the wall is a full skeleton. Chained to the throne is Betsey Ebberts.

Lounging on the throne is a man dressed in a gray tunic and black kilt. Small horns adorn his forehead and his legs end in cloven hooves. The demon appears to be speaking with Betsey. 

Vegas lights up a fresh cigar and enters the room. The demon looks up at the hero and speaks in the voice of a woman. No one understands the demon’s language. The demon summons one of the globes with an air of annoyed frustration. He removes his tongue and replaces it with the one from the globe.

“English is such an ugly language. But forgive my manners. Welcome to Gehenna. I am Karkas, Eater of Tongues. Who might you be?”

“We are the Oddsquad. We have come for the woman,” Molasses responds.

“I thought I smelt Cain’s father on you. I am afraid you cannot have the girl. She is the only one I have kept alive for companionship.”

“Well then,” says Vegas, “This is where we say we are going to rescue her. So are you going to pull a gun or just whistle Dixie?”

Karkas appears perplexed, “Are you saying that you are going to test the mettle of The Eater of Tongues?”

“Nope. Not the mettle, just the soft fleshy bits, but let’s see what we get,” retorts The Colloidion.

“Such disrespect from ones so young.” With a flick of his hand, Karkas knocks Vegas from the ledge into the pit of acid.

Molasses runs over to assist his companion.

“Why are you here, demon?” The Colloidion asks.

Karkas responds, “I was put here by Adam to act as a dimensional anchor. I served to keep Cain from escaping. But now that Cain is gone, Adam’s Dictum no longer binds me. I am free to roam the Earth! Hahahahahha!”

The demon flicks a finger at The Colloidion. The hero is thrown from his feet against the wall of the cavern. The might of Karkas’ attacks stuns The Colloidion. As Molasses hauls Vegas onto the ledge, the obese hero pulls free his plasma rifle and squeezes off a shot at the demon. The burning energy steams off of Karkas’ force field like water on a hot engine.

The Eater of Tongues turns his attention back to Vegas, “Fat one, you have an uncivil mouth.”

With a careless wave, Karkas pins Vegas to the ground with the force of a herd of elephants. Molasses charges his adversary, stretching his fist like a battering ram. The Colloidion shakes off the attack and closes in on the demon. He hurls purple baseballs of iron goop, but they bounce off Karkas’ impenetrable shield like rotten grapes. Vegas squirms under the power of the demon. The pressure becomes unbearable and the gadget-maker loses consciousness.

“Mortals are so very rude,” Karkas observes. “I wanted nothing more than companionship and a good meal.”

At the mention of food, Molasses’ face contorts into a predatory visage. “Food…eternal hunger…fooood!” Eothovox licks his black fangs.

“NO! Not now!” Molasses asserts control over himself once again. In his rage, the man of tar smashes the chains binding Betsey Ebberts to the skull throne.

The Colloidion strafes the ceiling of Gehenna with a shower of gel spikes. Several dozen globes shatter. A bounty of tongues and viscous fluid rain down upon the ledge and into the roiling acid.

Karkas frowns, “That is most upsetting. You have spoiled my feast. Now I shall have to rip your tongues from your broken skulls!”

Betsey runs from the room with a scream of pure terror. Molasses turns and smashes the throne into shards of dusty bone. The Eater of Tongues sprawls to the floor in a most undignified manner. Vegas moans and pulls himself to his knees. He begins fiddling with several devices in his coat pockets.

Karkas gestures at the skeleton behind him, “Even Abel thinks that you are weak and feeble and if any knows the meaning of those words, it is Abel.”

The demon then crushes the Colloidion to the ground. Vegas completes his newest gadget, gloves of matter control. With a sweeping gesture of his own, Vegas encases the demon in a sphere of stone.

The Colloidion weakly rises from the ground and notices the skeleton of Abel. He remembers the outline of a skeleton on the Gate of Gehenna. 

“Molasses! Grab Abel’s skeleton!”

The man of tar tears the bones free, just as Karkas bursts forth from the earthen egg, a violent, demonic rebirth. Wings unfurl from his back and the Eater of Tongues launches himself over the pit of acid. The Colloidion tries to create several bands of goo around the demon, but Karkas shrugs them off like decaying flesh. The demon sends waves of enormous force at the goop-man. The Colloidion dodges the deadly attacks.

Vegas first drops a huge chunk of the ceiling on the demon and then raises a column of acid to engulf him. Molasses sprints towards the stairs, his speed unmatched by anyone in the battle. The acid splashes back into the pit. Karkas snarls, unimpressed by the attack.

“Nothing I do can harm this bastard. Maybe I can buy us time to escape.” Vegas thinks. He taps his temple an idea lights his face! The tinkerer begins turning his gloves into a headband.

Karkas and The Colloidion trade attacks. Vegas turns towards the demon wearing his invention, “You are very hungry, Karkas! Eat your tongues!”

The demon claws at his head, but in the end he is unable to resist Vegas’ delicious suggestion. Karkas flies to the nearest ledge and begins scooping the bloody pieces of flesh into his mouth. As Karkas feeds, Vegas quickly builds a teleporter. He grabs The Colloidion and after several quick hops up the stairs, they wind up on the windy entrance.

Betsey is huddled in Vegas’ Chevy with their guide Nathan. Molasses is assembling the skeleton in the Gate as fast as he can. The Man of Tar pushes the last piece, Abel’s skull, into place. The prison door swings shut with a mighty roar.

A muffled scream of rage can be heard deep with Gehenna.


----------

